
Yahoo Says Hackers Stole Data on 500M Users in 2014 - zymhan
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/23/technology/yahoo-hackers.html
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12559215](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12559215)

